# comment mapper et ouvrir des ports sur un modem routeur



## naas (25 Mars 2004)

ichat ne veut pas marcher avec mon modem ethernet
et mon emac
alors comme recommande apple 
je dois "ouvrir des ports" 
bon mais moi je suis un macophile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 pas un reseauphile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais meme pas ou trouver l'adresse de mon mac
(le modem routeur c'est 192.168.1.1 ) 
alors ouvrir des ports...
ca fait 3 jours que je galere dur et google est rouge vif a force  de cherher (macbidouille, tutoriaux de macadsl, etc etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors une bonne ame charitable pour m'expliquer ? siouplait
emac 1g 256+modem zyxel 623r T1+10.3.3
désolé de poster mais franchement si c'est simple pour vous
pour moi c'est vraiment la galere, vraiment


----------



## Goulven (25 Mars 2004)

As tu essayé de regarder dans le manuel ?


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2004)

bah depuis cet apres j'essaie partout
uk us et les liens marchent pas
aucun des liens ne fonctionne alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et celui la ... oui


----------



## Goulven (25 Mars 2004)

J'espère que tu trouveras ta réponse dedans.. en le parcourant rapidement il devrait t'être bien utile. On est là sinon...


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2004)

merci sympa le message
je gratte (j'ai deja remis a zero 2 fois le modem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
et si je trouve je fais le malin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si je trouve pas je pleure de l'aide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



atah l'heure


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2004)

alors la suite de mes perigrinations
pfff je rame dur
donc hier j'ai fait quelques bidouilles
qui m'ont amené a faire ca
(faites pas attention a la qualite des photos j'ai reduit
la qualite a son plus bas niveau pour nos amis 56k)





















un truc me chagrine, apparement le modem attribue une adresse ip au mac, et je pense que je saiss pas la bonne
parceque j'ai vu trainer une adresse avec plein de lettre (pas la v6)
autre chose avec cette config mail me dit qu'il ne peux pas ouvrir le port 5, un rapport sans doute mais lequel ?
je nage un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(beaucoup?)


----------



## Rhino Féroce (26 Mars 2004)

Pour commencer,

Tu as bien vérifié dans Préférences Système --&gt; Partage --&gt; Coupe-feu que:

1. Ton coupe-feu est désactivé ou

2. Si il est activé que les ports pour iChat sont ouverts (cochés)?






Les modems ADSL exigent rarement de telles acrobaties de configuration.


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2004)

oui les parefeu sont desactivés de chaque coté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce que je comprends pas c'est l'adresse ip du mac
je dois apparement transferer les ports du modem vers le mac
mais le mac a "apparement" une adresse atribuée par le modem
... pfff je tourne en rond


----------



## Goulven (27 Mars 2004)

Quand je regarde tes confs, ca m'a l'air correct, mais je résume :
Internet &lt;--&gt; modem adsl &lt;--&gt; borne airport &lt;--&gt; Mac
Ton  modem fait office de serveur DHCP, ce qui veut dire que c'est lui qui attribue les adresses IP des équipements de ton réseau, donc de ton Mac. C'est donc normal si ton Mac récupère automatiquement l'adresse 192.168.1.33.

L'état de ta situation : du Mac tu arrives à te connecter sur ton modem.
Tu n'arrives pas à connecter iChat.
Arrives tu à surfer sur internet?

Normalement tu n'as pas besoin d'ouvrir de ports spéciaux sur ton modem juste pour connecter iChat. On verra ensuite pour la vidéo. Mais on va procéder étape par étape...


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2004)

merci de se pencher sur mon pÔvre cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis emac liaison cable ethernet vers modem/routeur ethernet
je suis le seul et unique mac de ma maison
et donc qu'allah limite le fait qu'il soit routeur... je men... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors je surfe pas de soucis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



email pas de soucis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



torrent et autres pas de soucis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je fais meme du mode texte sous ichatav sans soucis, c'est pour dire
mais quand on me lance une invit, je reponds oui et apres un temps.. boum l'autre cote n'a pas repondu, ce qui veut dire que le port 5060 et ses copains ne s'ouvrent pas
il semble que cela vienne du sua qu'utilise zyxel
mais la je commence a secher coté tech

par contre je viens d'appeler un revendeur zyxel en desepoir de cause ici en irlande
et oh surprise il a bien voulu m'aider   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







donc la prochaine etape sera de passer mon routeur en modem
"bridge" comme il dit, a savoir juste modem
et de creer une connection ppoe cote mac et non plus dgcp
ce qui resouds rien d'ailleurs mais si ca marche...


----------



## Goulven (29 Mars 2004)

Oui j'ai aussi le même problème. Questions :

 - tes amis sont sous iChatAV ou bien AIM?
 - on peut essayer tous les deux si tu veux. Tu m'avais envoyé ton ID iChat en msg privé, c'est bien toujours le même? Parceque je te vois jamais online...

 D'après ce que je lis, iChatAV est normalement capable de gérer le NAT, c'est ce qui fait de lui qqc de mieux que les autres ... sur le papier!


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2004)

oui oui ichatav 
benh non je suis jamais "online"
parceque ma ligne adsl est en rade
probleme de test boucle ATM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et
c'est pour ca !
c'est marrant parceque depuis ce modem
j'ai que des ennuis
moi qui voulait rendre service c'est un peu beaucoup raté


----------



## Goulven (29 Mars 2004)

Je comprends plus rien. As tu accès à internet par ADSL ou non? iChat uniquement en mode texte? Mais tu n'es jamais online car ton modem est out??? Tu avais un autre routeur ADSL avant avec lequel tout fonctionnait? Qu'est-il devenu??


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2004)

raohhhhh la la je mexcuse de te remplir de confusion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avant tout fonctionnait parfaitement car j'etais en jag (pas la voiture einh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et usb
mais maintenant que je suis en panther (pas l'animal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
le pilote usb n'est pas pret, donc routeur ethernet fourni par... mon fournisseur (normal c'est lui qui fournit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

alors depuis que je suis en panther :
quand ma ligne adsl marchait ichatav marchait mais que en mode texte avec le modem/routeur zyxel machin
mais maintenant la vie est plus facile, car ma ligne adsl est morte pour cause de test atm "fail"
c'est dans les mains des tech... j'en tremble


----------



## Goulven (29 Mars 2004)

Ok ok ... donc on ne peut pas trop avancer tant que les tech n'auront pas rétabli ta ligne? Car effectivement si avant tu avais un modem USB, configurer ton nouveau routeur en mode "bridge" te remettra dans la même conf que qd tu étais en jag.

Patience et longueur de temps font plus que force ni que rage...


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> configurer ton nouveau routeur en mode "bridge" te remettra dans la même conf que qd tu étais en jag.


j'espere que tu dis vrai


----------



## Goulven (29 Mars 2004)

Espérons parceque c'est vraiment sans garantie! Alors faudra pas me taper dessus si c'est pas le cas!!


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'espere que tu dis vrai


vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










a marche


----------



## Goulven (29 Mars 2004)

Cool! Prochaine étape, on teste la vidéo?


----------

